# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Bestrahlung nach Rezidiv mit IMRT-IGRT Technik zwischen 2 Coronawellen

## zr1000a

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend an alle Forumsteilnehmer, 


  nach langen studieren des Forums im Hintergrund möchte ich mich heute auch einmal zu Wort melden. Erst einmal zu meiner Person. Ich bin 53 Jahre alt, selbstständiger Handwerksmeister und wohne im schönen Weserbergland. Ich hatte meine Diagnose des PCA im Mai 2019 und wurde im August 2019 in der Martiniklinik nerverhaltend operiert. Leider ist der PSA  Wert nur bis auf 0,1 ng/ml gefallen und variiert seitdem immer so kurz vor Rezidiv. 


  Mehr Info auf : My Prostate 


  10 Monate nach meiner RPE steht nun eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge mit 66,6 Gy in 37 Fraktionen und einem Boost auf den Verdacht einer ossären Läsion am Schambein an. (PSMA-PET / CT bei PSA 0,19) Eigentlich war diese schon im März geplant, aber wegen meiner niedrigen PSA Werte zwischen 0,1  0,21, dann wieder abfallend auf 0,16 ng/ml habe ich mich zu einer Bestrahlung zwischen 2 Wellen des Covid19-Dramas entschieden. 

CT zur Markierung der Position im IMRT ist schon erledigt, heute am 17.06. 10.10 Uhr stand die erste Bestrahlung wie folgt an:

_
5855A lntensitätsmodulierte Strahlentherapie (IMRT) mit bildgeführter Überprüfung der Zielvolumina (IGRT) 
einschl. aller Planungsschritte u. individuell angepasster Ausblendungen, je Bestrahlungssitzung

_
*Zielvolumen: Prostataloge


*
*geplante Dosis: 66.6 Gy in 37 Fraktionen


*
_IMRT-IGRT Technik zur Schonung der umliegenden Risikoorgane

_

  Und damit beginnt auch gleich der ganz normale Wahnsinn. Heute Morgen ruft der Strahlendoc an und erklärt mir das die Aufnahme des CT nicht ausreichend wäre, die Blase ist ja völlig entleert. Dummerweise hatte ich das mit der vollen Blase gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, die Bestrahlung war ja immerhin schon vor 3 Monaten geplant, von den netten Damen in der Praxis kam ebenfalls kein Hinweis. Nachdem ich dem Doc erklärte das die Blase i.d.R. gefüllt ist und ich diese auch halten kann, wurde heute die erste Bestrahlung vorgenommen. Allerdings habe ich Morgen nach der Bestrahlung noch einmal ein CT (mit gefüllter Blase 😉).


  Hier nun meine Fragen zur Bestrahlung: 



Wie sieht es mit Sport während der Bestrahlung aus? Ich fahre gerne mit dem Spinningbike so meine 40 bis 50 km am Tag. Bei gutem Wetter auch mit dem Trekkingbike. Ist das angemessen oder sollte man solche Aktivitäten etwas zurückfahren? Nach einer Sitzung kann ich noch keine Aussage über das allgemeine Wohlbefinden machen.      


Welche Lebensmittel haben euch gut durch die Zeit gebracht? Wie sieht es aus mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln? 

 Für ein paar gute Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar. 


  Mit besten Grüßen 


  Stefan

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,

Sport ist immer gut. Fürs Radfahren brauchst Du aber einen Spezialsattel, z.B. von Sqlab. Das hatte mir 2018 mein Strahlendoc "befohlen". Ansonsten wäre das Radfahren verboten. Hatte ich mir natürlich besorgt, weil ich auch begeisterter Radfahrer bin.
Schwimmen war auch verboten, habe ich aber trotzdem gemacht, weil ich das einfach für mein Wohlbefinden brauche. Das ging auch gut.

Lebensmittel: Am besten leichte Kost und nichts Blähendes. Da solltest Du aber auch einen Merkzettel für bekommen haben.

Erst hatte ich nichts von der Bestrahlung gemerkt. Aber nach 2 Wochen war ich nur noch müde und schlapp und litt auch unter Verdauungproblemen und Analreizungen.
Nach Abschluss der Bestrahlung hatte ich mich aber schnell wieder erholt.

Sehr stressig empfand ich immer die volle Blase.

Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Stefan,

grundsätzlich ist Sport sehr gut geeignet die Belastungen einer Bestrahlung zu verkraften. Meist wird Aerobic, Gewichtheben oder Yoga eingesetzt. Ob Fahrradfahren gut ist, da habe ich meine Zweifel. Man bewegt dabei ja gerade den bestrahlten Bereich sehr viel. Vielleicht kann Dein Strahlentherapeut etwas dazu sagen.

Georg

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Stefan, 
ich hatte meine Bestrahlungen immer morgens gegen 8 Uhr. Darm geleert, Blase gefüllt. Was nicht gut ging, war Scharfes, Gegrilltes (gerne kräftig gewürzt) und Blähendes. Getränke gerne Kaffee, Wasser, Kölsch/Bier (war ja schließlich auch Karnevalszeit). Ich war jedesmal nach der Bestrahlung im Fitnessstudio und dort auch beim Spinning. Das hat mir alles keine Probleme bereitet, ist aber vermutlich  bei jedem anders. Ich würde es einfach drauf ankommen lassen, aber sobald sich Probleme zeigen sofort einschränken oder aussetzen. Für meine Psyche war das alles sehr wichtig und der Strahlendoc hatte keinerlei Bedenken. Sauna war allerdings verboten.
Gruß
Achim

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Stefan,



> Welche Lebensmittel haben euch gut durch die Zeit gebracht? Wie sieht es aus mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln?


siehe Basiswissen S. 93. 
Zu NEMs ist mir nichts bekannt, weder dass zu welchen geraten würde, noch dass man bestimmte vermeiden sollte.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Ich möchte sagen da mir solche Dinge, wie besonderes Essen oder Trinken, keiner gesagt hat habe ich die 35 Bestrahlungen immer so früh wie möglich hinter mich gebracht und bin von dort aus direkt in den Garten. Hab alles so gemacht wie, wenn nichts wäre. Hab nichts gemerkt. Das unangenehmste war eigentlich nur das ich täglich zur Bestrahlung musste.

----------


## zr1000a

Guten Morgen Lutz und Georg,

ich hatte mich bereits im Herbst letzten Jahres für den Sqlab 602 entschieden. Nach anfänglicher Eingewöhnungszeit sitzt man nun 50 km ganz locker auf den "Sitzknochen" ab. Würde ich auch gesunden Männern empfehlen. 

Werde heute meinen Strahlendoc noch einmal dazu befragen. 

Beste Grüße 

Stefan

----------


## zr1000a

> Hallo Stefan, 
> ich hatte meine Bestrahlungen immer morgens gegen 8 Uhr.


Guten Morgen Achim, 

ich habe auch täglich meine Bestrahlungen um 08.20 Uhr. Die Praxis ist 2 Minuten mit dem Rad entfernt. Also ab 07.00 Uhr ordentlich stilles Wasser und Tee, dann läufts ganz gut mit der Blase. ;-) 
# Kölsch/Bier : Ich bin mehr so das Alt, bin aber auch gerne in Köln....:-) Allerdings habe ich mir für die Zeit der Bestrahlung absolutes Alkoholverbot auferlegt, kann auch mal ganz hilfreich sein.

Viele Grüße 

Stefan

----------


## Michi1

Stefan, ganz so einfach wars bei mir nicht. Da ich in der Zeit total Inkontinent war musste ich mir was einfallen lassen. Eine halbe Stunde vor den Bestrahlungen auch mindestens einen halben Liter Wasser getrunken und dann eine Penisklemme angelegt. War eine Zeitlang ganz gut zu tragen aber, wenn ich ein wenig warten musste bis ich aufgerufen wurde, hat sich der Druck ganz schön gesteigert. Eine Wohltat, wenn alles vorbei war und ich aufs Häuschen konnte.

----------


## buschreiter

> Guten Morgen Achim, 
> 
> ich habe auch täglich meine Bestrahlungen um 08.20 Uhr. Die Praxis ist 2 Minuten mit dem Rad entfernt. Also ab 07.00 Uhr ordentlich stilles Wasser und Tee, dann läufts ganz gut mit der Blase. ;-) 
> # Kölsch/Bier : Ich bin mehr so das Alt, bin aber auch gerne in Köln....:-) Allerdings habe ich mir für die Zeit der Bestrahlung absolutes Alkoholverbot auferlegt, kann auch mal ganz hilfreich sein.
> 
> Viele Grüße 
> 
> Stefan


Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du die Zeit gut überstehst und vor allen Dingen, dass die Strahlen helfen! Ein kleiner Tipp noch: Viele Männer, die ich während der Bestrahlung kennengelernt habe, haben bei Problemen wie Brennen, Reizdarm usw nicht das Personal angesprochen. Die netten Damen oder Herren haben allerdings gute Mittelchen, die helfen. Also...keine falsche Scham!

----------


## lutzi007

> Guten Morgen Lutz und Georg,
> 
> ich hatte mich bereits im Herbst letzten Jahres für den Sqlab 602 entschieden. Nach anfänglicher Eingewöhnungszeit sitzt man nun 50 km ganz locker auf den "Sitzknochen" ab. Würde ich auch gesunden Männern empfehlen. 
> 
> Werde heute meinen Strahlendoc noch einmal dazu befragen. 
> 
> Beste Grüße 
> 
> Stefan


Stefan,

dein Doc dürfte nichts dagegen haben. Der Vorschlag zum Sqlab kam direkt vom Strahlendoc schon bei meiner ersten Vorbesprechung zur Bestrahlung, die ich schon 3 Wochen nach der RPE hatte. Sofort kaufte ich mir dann den Sattel und konnte so auch die fahrradfreie Zeit nach der OP erheblich verkürzen. Die Bestrahlung startete dann erst 3 Monate nach der OP.

Die Betreuung bei der Strahlentherapie war exzellent. Ich wurde periodisch immer nach aufgetretenen Beschwerden befragt und es wurde mir dann sofort ein entsprechendes Mittelchen verschrieben, z.B. gegen Analentzündung.

Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Lutz, ich wäre mir da nicht sicher ob alle Strahlentherapeuten diesen Sattel kennen. Manche werden sicherheitshalber erst mal ablehnen.

----------


## lutzi007

Georg, vielleicht ist mein Strahlentherapeut selber ein begeisterter Radfahrer und hat nach entsprechenden Recherchen rausgefunden, dass mit diesem Spezialsattel das Radfahren trotz Bestrahlung und schon früh nach RPE ohne Risiko möglich ist. Es wird damit ja kein Druck auf den Damm und damit auch nicht indirekt auf die Anastomose ausgeübt, man sitzt nur auf den Sitzknochen.
Den Markennamen des Sattels musste ich ihm übrigens aus der Nase ziehen. Er wollte wohl keine Schleichwerbung machen.
Drei Monate nach Bestrahlung war dann auch wieder ein normaler Fahrradsattel erlaubt, den ich bevorzuge, weil ich damit mehr Seitenführung habe. 
Lutz

----------


## zr1000a

Guten Morgen Achim, 

besten dank für die Genesungswünsche. Da es vor mir schon viele in diesem Forum vorgemacht haben, bin ich guter Dinge das sich nach der Bestrahlung der kurative Erfolg zeigen wird. 😃 Du weisst ja, ohne Gesundheit ist alles nichts.... und noch ein Zitat von Michi1 - Immer positiv denken . 👍👍

Gruss Stefan

----------


## zr1000a

Guten Morgen in die Runde,

hier ein kleines Update:

Habe gestern noch mal mit dem Doc gesprochen, dieser meinte sportliche Aktivitäten wären ohne weiteres möglich, allerdings keine Überanstrengung. Auch Radfahren wäre kein Problem. Sauna, Wellness und Schwimmen sollten zurückgestellt werden. 

Zur Praxis selber habe ich bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gehabt. Alle zuvorkommend, hier nimmt sich jeder für einen Zeit, allerdings nicht im Bestrahlungsraum (- time is money-). Sehr schön ist das es quasi keine Wartezeiten gibt. Mit der Karte einloggen, kurz warten, ab in die Umkleide und hopp auf die Liege. Bei prall gefüllter Blase ist dies Situation sehr zuvorkommend.

Gesundheitlich gibt es noch keine Anzeichen von Müdigkeit etc. hoffe das so bleibt. 

So, ich muss jetzt mal los....

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes WE ohne Wasser im Keller oder sonstige Wetterkapriolen

Gruß Stefan

----------


## MartinWK

Adjuvante Maßnahmen bei einer Strahlentherapie sind zwar nur gering durch Studien belegt (deswegen gehören sie regelmäßig nicht zu den Maßnahmen der Schulmedizin), aber die möglichen Wirkungsweisen sind gut bekannt.

"Oxidativer Effekt": Die Sauerstoffsättigung des Blutes sollte am Therapietag hoch sein. Dazu z.B. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5008299/
"Apoptose": Gestorbene Zellen werden entsorgt, dabei kann eine allgemeine (Entzündung) und eine spezifische (gegen die Krebszellen gerichtete) Immunreaktion getriggert werden. Daher während und 1-2 Jahre nach Behandlung kommt alles in Frage, was die T-Zellen stärkt: Polyphenole, L-Arginin, Resveratol/Pterostilbene, ...
"Energie": Wie man an den Nebenwirkungen sieht, durchläuft der Körper eine Heilungsphase. Daher ist ausreichende Ernährung wichtig (natürlich auch ausgewogen), was bei einigen eine erhöhte Kalorienzufuhr bedeuten kann, bei anderen nur die erhöhte Zuführung von Mineralstoffen, Vitaminen usw.

Dabei geht es jeweils nicht um das körperliche Wohlbefinden, sondern um die aktive Unterstützung der Therapie mit dem Ziel, ein besseres Ergebnis zu erreichen.
Sport oder andere Tätigkeiten, die die Befindlichkeit verbessern, müssen einzeln geprüft werden, ob sie dem Erfolg der Therapie entgegenstehen. Leichter Ausdauersport und kurzzeitiger Kraftsport bei mehr Ruhe und Schlaf als sonst würde ich weiterhin machen.

Ich finde diese allgemeinen Empfehlungen an den Arzt gut (die der Patient regelmäßig nicht erhält):
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...99900701006323
_Encourage patients to try a new food or supplement on days when they are not receiving chemotherapy or radiation therapy  because it may result in better tolerance. Screen patients to determine  their nutritional status. Closely monitor changes in weight, food  intake, and symptoms such as nausea and vomiting. Refer to a registered dietitian for a complete nutrition assessment and individualized counseling.
_Ermutige Patienten, Essen oder NEMs auszuprobieren an Tagen ohne Therapie, die die Therapie besser ertragen helfen. Untersuche Patienten auf den Ernährungsstatus. Überwache engmaschig Gewicht, Nahrungsaufnahme und Symptome wie Müdigkeit oder Erbrechen. Empfehle einen professionellen Ernährungsberater.

----------


## zr1000a

> Adjuvante Maßnahmen bei einer Strahlentherapie sind zwar nur gering durch Studien belegt (deswegen gehören sie regelmäßig nicht zu den Maßnahmen der Schulmedizin), aber die möglichen Wirkungsweisen sind gut bekannt


Guten Morgen Martin,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Vorschläge zur begleitenden Unterstützung der Strahlentherapie.

Der oxidative Effekt ist eine sehr interessante Geschichte. Da habe ich gleich mal meine letzten Lungenwerte überprüft, mit VK 5,6 l, FEV 1 4,9 l, Sauerstoffsättigung 98 % und KCO 86 % im absolut grünen Bereich. Da ich auch noch mit Schlafapnoe zu tun habe, werde ich mein CPAP  Gerät auch am Tage noch einmal aktivieren. 😊

Zu hinterfragen wäre auch eine hyperbare Sauerstofftherapie. Solch eine Therapie habe ich vor rd. 10 Jahren wegen eines Hörsturzes durchführen lassen. Diese wird auch bei Strahlenschäden angeboten. Allerdings wird dies erst als letzte Option in der Behandlungskette angeboten.  https://www.hbo-h.de/indikationen/st...spaetschaeden/. Hoffentlich werde ich dies Option nicht in Anspruch nehmen müssen.

Apoptose Zur Stärkung der T-Zellen wurden damals in der Martiniklinik diverse Empfehlungen gegeben. So zum Beispiel die Einnahme von Paranüssen zur Deckung des Selenbedarfs. Auch Granatapfelsaft, Curcuma etc. stehen weiterhin auf dem Programm.
Auf jeden Fall lasse es ruhig angehen und betreibe Sport nur in angemessenen Dosen

Bis jetzt ist noch alles in bester Ordnung, nur etwas mehr Müdigkeit tritt zeitweilig auf. 

Mit besten Grüßen

Stefan

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Stefan,

vielleicht sind meine Erfahrungen hilfreich:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...nterst%FCtzung

Lothar

----------


## MartinWK

Stefan, hyperbare Sauerstofftherapie ist einerseits eine Maßnahme zur Linderung der Spätfolgen, wie von dir zitiert. Andererseits kann sie adjuvant eingesetzt werden und verstärkt dann die onkologische Wirkung. Das ist relativ aufwendig, weil man sich lange in einer Überdruckkabine aufhalten muss, und leider gibt es kaum hochwertige Studien dazu (wer sollte die finanzieren?). Eine guten Überblick gibt dieser Artikel: https://link.springer.com/article/10...032-016-0814-0
_Radiotherapy (RT) utilizes the so-called classical oxygen effect in  tumour treatment. Upon exposure to radiation, water molecules undergo  radiolysis to form unstable hydrogen and hydroxyl radicals. Hydrogen  radicals react with molecular oxygen, yielding unstable perhydroxyl  radicals and hydrogen peroxide, which cause serious DNA strand damage  and consequently lead to cell death [33].  Thus, radiation treatment gives an optimal therapeutic result in  well-oxygenated tumour tissue. It was observed that mice breathing pure  1 atm oxygen required a one-third smaller dose of X-rays than mice that  were breathing air to achieve similar cancer regression [34].  HBO might play two possible roles when combined with RT: it may act as a  radiosensitizer, which enhances the effect of radiation, or it may act  as a therapeutic agent, reducing delayed radiation injury [13–16].  A combination of HBO and radiotherapy reduces tumour growth and  improves local tumour control, resulting in increased survival time.
_Auch wenn es nur Mäuse gewesen sind: mit 2/3 der Dosis die gleiche  Wirkung zu erzielen durch reines Atmen von reinem O2 schreit nach einer  großen randomisierten psorpektiven Studie,

Es stellt sich mir wieder mal die Frage, warum das nicht jetzt schon generell gemacht wird. Stattdessen hat man die Bestrahlungsdosen über die Jahre erhöht und gleichzeitig mit extrem aufwendigen Techniken die Bestrahlungsbereiche schärfer eingegrenzt, um die dann höheren Nebenwirkungen wieder zu verkleinern. Für den Patienten bequem, denn die hyperbare Therapie sollte auch noch einige Stunden nach der Bestrahlung durchgeführt werden. Helfen würde aber auch schon eine Atmung von reinem Sauerstoff, was ohne Kabine ginge. Wenn die Zufuhr als Nanokügelchen serienreif ist, wird sich das vielleicht durchsetzen; zum Beispiel eines der vielen Projekte hier: https://www.spandidos-publications.c.../ijo.2018.4248

Es gibt auch Hinweise, dass diese ganz frühe Sauerstoffzufuhr die Spätfolgen deutlich reduziert.

----------


## zr1000a

*Das erste Drittel ist absolviert - Hier mein Kurzbericht 

*Guten Tag sehr verehrtes Forum, 

 heute nach der 13. Bestrahlung wollte ich mal einen kleinen Bericht zur aktuellen Lage abgeben. 


  Organisation: 

  Von Corona ist bis auf die Maskentragepflicht und der Security am Eingang nicht mehr viel zu spüren.
Bis heute hatte ich mit meinen Terminen immer Glück. Die Wartezeit beträgt max. 15 min einschl. Umkleidekabine, die Behandlungsdauer liegt bei 8 – 10 Minuten. 
Die 08:20 Uhr Zeiten passen hervorragend in meine Tagesplanung. Die 1-1,5 l Flüssigkeitseinnahme vor der Bestrahlung klappt hervorragend. Um 08:05 Uhr Anfahrt zur Strahlenpraxis mit dem Fahrrad, einchecken und los geht’s.  Die direkt angrenzende Möglichkeit zur Blasenentleerung bietet einen der schönsten Momente am Tag . 
Um 09:00 Uhr wieder in heimischen Gefilden. Frühstück auf der Dachterrasse mit folgender Ruhephase. Die sportlichen Aktivitäten habe ich auf den späten Vormittag gelegt. Ab Mittag dann etwas „Büro“ …….. Den Abend neben etwas Radfahren entspannt ausklingen lassen. 


  Nebenwirkungen: 
  Bisher halten sich die Nebenwirkungen in Grenzen. Der Stuhlgang bereitet keine Probleme. Zur Unterstützung erfolgt die Einnahme von Flohsamenschalen. Hautreizungen bleiben weitgehend aus. Seit letzter Woche stellt sich immer ab Donnerstag / Freitag ein Brennen in der Harnröhre mit erhöhtem Harndrang ein, direkt nach der Bestrahlung auch mal mit einem Tropfen Blut. Das Wochenende brachte in der letzten Woche Linderung bis gestern. Ich hoffe das sich die beiden freien Tage auch wieder positiv auf die Harnröhre auswirken. Eine Entzündung liegt laut Urologen nicht vor.  Nach der Bestrahlung tritt immer etwas Müdigkeit auf. Dieser wird mit einer kleinen Ruhepause mit CPAP Gerät (Atemunterstützung Schlafapnoe) entgegengewirkt.


  Ernährung: 
  Ich halte mich weitgehendst an die Empfehlungen. Keine blähenden Speisen, kein Alkohol „wirklich 0 Alkohol“, viel Obst und Gemüse so wie einige Nahrungsergänzungsmittel wie Flohsamenschalen, Seelen, Vitamin D, Granatapfelsaftkonzentrat, Kurkuma, Omega 3 Fischdragees etc. Die Umstellung hat mich bisher 3 Kg an Gewicht gekostet . 


  Ich wünsche allen Lesern ein angenehmes Wochenende und verbleibe mit besten Grüßen 


  Stefan

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,
schön, das Du die Strahlentherapie so gut verträgst.
Das Entleeren der Blase nach jeder Behandlung war für mich auch immer einer der schönsten Momente des Tages  :L&auml;cheln: 
Viele Grüße und weiterhin eine angenehme Therapie wünscht
Lutz

----------


## zr1000a

*Finale 

*heute war der letzte Tag meiner 37 Bestrahlungen. Die Nebenwirkungen haben sich zum Ende der Therapie fast gegen Null entwickelt :-). Jetzt heißt erst mal abwarten und Daumen drücken das sich alles in die gewünschte Richtung bewegt.  
Ich wünsche allen ein schönes sonniges Wochenende. 

Beste Grüße Stefan

----------


## Reinhold2

Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung können bis zwei Jahre danach auftreten. So ist es mir ergangen.
R.

----------


## Michi1

Reinhold muss man immer nur das negative sagen. Bei Stefan ist bis jetzt alles o.k. und das sollte momentan gut sein.

Du könntest auch schreiben: "Man kann viele Jahre später an PK sterben." ist genau eine solche Aussage.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Stefan,
geniesse es, dass Du diese Therapie so gut vertragen hast und erhole Dich gut. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du ja auch noch eine AHB machen.
Spätere Nebenwirkungen können zwar auftreten, müssen aber nicht. 
Mach Dir keine Sorgen, wenn Dein PSA nicht so schnell runtergehen will. Das kann auch viele Monate dauern.
Immer positiv denken  :L&auml;cheln: 
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## zr1000a

@ Reinhold2 - Hallo Reinhold das mit den späteren Nebenwirkungen ist mir  bewusst. Allerdings ist bei mir das Glas immer halb voll und nicht halb  leer. Darum gehe ich mal davon aus das ich mich nicht überall anstellen muss  wo es unangenehmes abzuholen gibt . Wie ich in deinem Profil gelesen habe, ist dein PSA seit der Bestrahlung da wo er hingehört. Für ein solches Ergebnis geht man ja dieses Risiko der Nebenwirkungen ein. (●'◡'●)

@ Michi und Lutz. Genauso ist es. Immer positiv denken. Ich glaube die große Kunst ist es den Krebs nicht zum Tagesgeschäft zu machen, sondern dieses Kapitel einfach zur Nebensache zu erklären. 

Sonnige Grüße an alle 

Stefan

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen Stefan,

eben erst bin ich auf Deinen ausführlichen Bericht bei myprostate gestoßen:

https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=986

Ich bin 2007 auch per IGRT behandelt worden.

Bitte lies zum Vergleich meine Zuammenfassung:

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Ich staune übrigens, wie locker Du das ganze Drumherum empfindest resp. erträgst.




> Ich glaube die große Kunst ist es, den Krebs nicht zum Tagesgeschäft zu machen, sondern dieses Kapitel einfach zur Nebensache zu erklären.


Wem das gelingt, dem gelingt auch, das Leben dennoch ohne Abstriche zu genießen.

Weiter so Stefan.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Markus K

> *Finale 
> 
> *heute war der letzte Tag meiner 37 Bestrahlungen. Die Nebenwirkungen haben sich zum Ende der Therapie fast gegen Null entwickelt :-). Jetzt heißt erst mal abwarten und Daumen drücken das sich alles in die gewünschte Richtung bewegt.  
> Ich wünsche allen ein schönes sonniges Wochenende. 
> 
> Beste Grüße Stefan


Hallo Stefan,

Sehr gute Nachrichten! Das freut mich zu lesen. Ich wünsche dir eine gute Genesung.

Zum Thema Sport kann ich nur sagen: AM besten hör immer auf deinen Körper. Wenn der Körper herausgefordert wird, ist er gewillt sich weiterzuentwickeln. Fühlst du dich aber müde, schlapp etc. sollte man sich eine Pause gönnen. Es ist immer das Gleichgewicht das zählt! 

LG Markus

----------


## zr1000a

Einen schönen guten Abend sehr verehrte Mitglieder des Forums, 

ich wollte mich nach 3 Monaten "PCA - Pause" hier im Forum zurückmelden. Nachdem mir der Strahlendoc und mein Urologe nach der Bestrahlung eine 3-monatige Pause für die Bestimmung des neuen PSA Werts verordneten, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen das Thema PCA für diese Zeit auch zu vernachlässigen. Ich muß gestehen, bis auf die letzten 2 Wochen vor der nächsten PSA Bestimmung hat das auch hervorragend geklappt. Ich hatte genügend Gelegenheit mich um weitere Baustellen zu kümmern. So konnte ich im September meinen Narbenbruch (ein Überbleibsel von der Prostatektomie) erfolgreich operieren lassen. Bis auf die 6 Wochen 5 KG-Schein nach der OP bin ich wieder Fit. Wie man an den aktuellen Coronazahlen sieht, hat das Timing für diese OP hervorragend geklappt. 

Aber dann kommt so langsam die Unruhe bezüglich des PSA Wertes zurück. Am 04.11. dann die PSA Bestimmung. Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Ergebnis erst am diesem Montag zum Nachsorgetermin in der Strahlenklinik holen. Allerdings kam mir mein Urologe am Donnerstag zuvor und teilte mir das Ergebnis mit: PSA von 0,19 auf 0,1 ng/ml gefallen. :-) Mein Urologe war damit schon einmal sehr zufrieden, das Wochenende war gerettet. 

Heute hatte ich mein Gespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeut. Auch dieser zeigte sich optimistisch und erklärte mir nochmals, das eine Reduzierung des PSA nach Bestrahlung dauern kann. Bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen bin ich bis auf ein leichtes Brennen in der Harnröhre beim Wasserlassen von größeren Komplikationen verschont geblieben. Auch die körperliche Untersuchung des Strahlenarztes zeigte keine weiteren Nebenwirkungen. 

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus das sich der PSA Wert in den nächsten 3 Monaten noch einmal senken wird und damit unter der Nachweisgrenze liegt und da bleibt :-) Womit wir wieder bei dem halbvollem Glas Wasser wären ;-)


Beste Grüße aus Niedersachsen

Stefan

----------


## zr1000a

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich hatte heute meinen Nachsorgetermin beim Urologen. Soweit ist alles Bestens, bis auf den PSA Wert, dieser hat sich wieder auf den Weg nach oben gemacht. Von 0,1 ng/ml auf 0,12 ng/ml innerhalb von 5 Wochen gestiegen. Laut Aussage vom Urologen wollen wir erst wieder im April messen.  Sollte dieser weiter angestiegen sein, würde er gerne mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen. Ich bin allerdings immer noch bei einem PET/CT so um die 0,5 ng/ml um ggf. doch noch irgendetwas behandelbares aufzuspüren. Dies wurde mir vom Cybernife Zentrum Hamburg empfohlen.  Ich meine auch in einer Grafik von Georg gelesen zu haben das bei Anstieg des PSA nach OP und Bestrahlung bis zu 2 ng/ml mit einer Hormontherapie gewartet werden soll. Erst ab dem Zeitpunkt sollte ein erneutes PSMA/PET - CT mit ggf. einer weiteren Bestrahlung bzw. OP erfolgen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja eine Empfehlung für den richtigen Weg geben? Vermutlich werde ich mir hierzu auch wieder eine Zweitmeinung einholen müssen. 

Am schönsten wäre allerdings ein Rückgang des PSA Wertes. Mein Strahlendoc im hatte im Nachgespräch angedeutet das der PSA zwischendurch auch mal wieder etwas ansteigen könnte. Wie bereits erwähnt, das Glas ist bei mir immer halbvoll und nicht halbleer. Die Hoffnung stirbt zum Schluss. 

Ich freu mich auf eure Kommentare

Mit besten Grüßen 

Stefan

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich freu mich auf eure Kommentare


Hallo Stefan,

lies nach, was im *Basiswissen*, Abschnitt 8.2.10, zum PSA-Bump steht.

Ralf

----------


## zr1000a

Hallo Ralf, 

leider ist bei mir ja nun keine Prostata mehr vorhanden, und somit wohl auch kein PSA-Bump mehr möglich. Da stellt sich die Frage ob man tatsächlich gleich mit einer Hormontherapie einsteigt oder die Entwicklung des PSA Werts abwartet. Ab welchem PSA die Hormontherapie eingeleitet werden sollte, hat mir mein Urologe nicht verraten, Tenor war nur nach weiterem Anstieg des PSA sollte man damit beginnen und das mindst. für 3 Jahre. Ich bin bezüglich der vorgeschlagenen Therapie sehr unschlüssig. 

Gruß Stefan

----------


## Herr Bert

Hallo Stefan,
Auch ich habe mich mit 2 "Anstiegen" nach Bestrahlung beschäftigt. In meinem Profil ist ein ähnlicher Verlauf wie bei Dir. Ich drück Dir die Daumen.
VG Ralf

----------


## Georg_

"Ich meine auch in einer Grafik von Georg gelesen zu haben das bei  Anstieg des PSA nach OP und Bestrahlung bis zu 2 ng/ml mit einer  Hormontherapie gewartet werden soll."
Das war hier: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...aus#post113617
Ich muss sagen, dass meine Graphik in diesem Punkt nicht deutlich ist. Ab 2,0 ng/ml sollte man - sofern man die in dem Text beschriebene, metastasengerichtete Therapie verfolgen will - sich auf die Bestrahlung und Beseitigung von Metastasen konzentrieren. Nach der Bestrahlung ist auch eine kurze Hormontherapie sinnvoll, um die Wirkung der Bestrahlung zu verstärken. Allerdings muss man bei 2,0 ng/ml noch nicht mit einer langfristigen Hormontherapie beginnen, wenn keine Metastasen erkennbar sind. Die meisten Urologen beginnen aber recht früh damit.

Georg

----------


## zr1000a

> "Allerdings muss man bei 2,0 ng/ml noch nicht mit einer langfristigen Hormontherapie beginnen, wenn keine Metastasen erkennbar sind. Die meisten Urologen beginnen aber recht früh damit.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Georg, das ist genau das was mein Urologe vorgeschlagen hat. Auf eine "Kurzzeit Hormontherapie" von ca. 6 Monaten würde ich mich jederzeit einlassen, allerdings finde ich eine Hormontherapie für mindestens 3 Jahre auch zu Früh. Zumal ich momentan bei 0,12 ng/ml liege. 

Gruss Stefan

----------


## zr1000a

> Hallo Stefan,
> Auch ich habe mich mit 2 "Anstiegen" nach Bestrahlung beschäftigt. In meinem Profil ist ein ähnlicher Verlauf wie bei Dir. Ich drück Dir die Daumen.
> VG Ralf


Hallo Ralf, 

danke für den Link auf dein Profil, wir haben neben dem Alter auch tatsächlich fast den selben Verlauf. Auch die Dauer des PSA Abfalls ist beruhigend. Da hat mein Strahlentherapeut wohl doch recht mit dem möglichen geringen Anstieg des PSA Werts gehabt. Ich werde versuchen mich bis April um andere Dinge als den PSA Wert zu kümmern. Da helfen solche Verläufe ungemein. 

Beste Grüße aus dem Weserbergland 

Stefan

----------


## Michi1

Bei 0,27 ng/ml hat mein URO mit der Hormontherapie angefangen. 3x eine 3 Monatsspritze und mein Wert war wieder unter 0,07 ng/ml dann hat er wieder damit aufgehört. Da ist jetzt 1 Jahr her und ich bin immer noch unter 0,07 ng/ml.

----------


## zr1000a

> Bei 0,27 ng/ml hat mein URO mit der Hormontherapie angefangen. 3x eine 3 Monatsspritze und mein Wert war wieder unter 0,07 ng/ml dann hat er wieder damit aufgehört. Da ist jetzt 1 Jahr her und ich bin immer noch unter 0,07 ng/ml.


Hallo Michi, so etwas könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Aber 3 Jahre? 

Gruß Stefan

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Stefan,



> leider ist bei mir ja nun keine Prostata mehr vorhanden, und somit wohl auch kein PSA-Bump mehr möglich.


sorry, da hatte ich mir Deine PKH nicht sorgfältig genug angesehen. Es steht ja so auch im Basiswissen, dass nach einer Salvage-Bestrahlung wahrscheinlich kein PSA-Bump auftreten kann.
Alles Gute,

Ralf

----------


## walu51

hallo stefan
ich hatte im september bei 0,52 psa eine psma pet ct, wo man ein weichteilplus in der prostataloge fand, also vermutlich einen tumorrest, der nach rpe in 2017 langsam aber stetig wuchs. Ich hatte von Oktober bis 3.12.20 eine IMRT mit 37 Dosen je 2 GY. I

----------


## walu51

Fortsetzung.....Ich hatte keine nennenswerten Nebenwirkungen. Am 1.12. liess ich eine PSA Messung machen und hatte 0,1 worüber ich mich freute, der Wert vor IMRT war 0,62. Ich warte bis Anfang März 2021 für eine nächste PSA Bestimmung.....
Gruss Walter

----------


## zr1000a

Hallo Walter, 

mit R1 hast du wohl sehr gute Chancen auf ein Lokalrezidiv. Ich wünsch dir alles Gute.

Gruss Stefan

----------


## zr1000a

Hallo sehr verehrtes Forum, 

kurze Mitteilung: der PSA ist wieder gefallen, von 0,12 ng/mg auf 0,11 ng/ml gegenüber einem vorherigen Anstieg auf von 0,1 ng/ml auf 0,12 ng/ml innerhalb eines Monats. Ich vertraue hier auf den Verlauf von Forumsmitglied Ralf alias Herr Bert. Manchmal muss man sich eben Zeit für die Verläufe nehmen ;-). Ich wünsch allen Lesern eine schöne Osterzeit. 

Beste Grüße aus dem schönen Weserbergland 

Stefan 

https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=986&page=data

----------


## Herr Bert

Hallo Stefan,
Das hört sich richtig gut an. Ich hoffe für Dich, dass es so weiter geht mit deinem Verlauf.
Falls es schlimmstenfalls mal wieder anders verläuft (wird es aber nicht) gibt es noch die Impfung gegen Metastasen RV1001.
Ich habe mal Kontakt aufgenommen und bei unserem Verlauf wären wir dort genau richtig.
Frohe Ostern und VG
Ralf

----------


## Reiner mit E

> gibt es noch die Impfung gegen Metastasen RV1001.
> Ich habe mal Kontakt aufgenommen und bei unserem Verlauf wären wir dort genau richtig.
> Frohe Ostern und VG
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf 
kannst Du bitte über die Aussage der Impfung gegen Metastasen genaueres berichten ? 
Danke und ebenfalls einen Ostergruß Reiner

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Ralf 
> kannst Du bitte über die Aussage der Impfung gegen Metastasen genaueres berichten ? 
> Danke und ebenfalls einen Ostergruß Reiner


Moins,

da wäre ich natürlich auch dran interessiert !

Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest.

----------


## Herr Bert

Hallo Reiner und Stefan,

dieses ist die Antwort auf meine Frage, ob ich bei wieder steigenden Werten geeignet wäre.

Sehr geehrter Ralf,

prinzipiell sind Sie natürlich bei biochemischem Rezidiv nach erfolgter maximaler Lokaltherapie (d.h. OP und Radiatio der Loge) und jetzt steigendem PSA Wert ein guter Kandidat für eine solche Impfung mit der RV001 Vakzine, wie sie in der Rhovac Studie derzeit in unserem Zentrum getestet wird. Damit könnte man die Hormontherapie ggf. bis auf weiteres vermeiden.
Allerdings sind Ihre PSA Werte noch zu niedrig, um Sie einschließen zu können.

Hier ist der Cut-Off 0,2ng/ml und wir benötigen eine PSA-Verdopplungszeit zwischen 3 und 9 Monaten

*Bei Ihnen sind die Wert derzeit noch so niedrig, dass wir die Verdopplungszeit noch gar nicht berechnen können, das ist natürlich für sich gesehen, was die Dynamik Ihrer Erkrankung betrifft, ein gutes Zeichen ! (0,04 ng/ml)

*Die Studie ist aber gerade erst gestartet und Ich würde Sie bitten, ab jetzt alle 2 Monate den Wert bestimmen zu lassen, damit wir einen relevanten Anstieg erkennen können und sich dann umgehend zu melden, wenn der Cut-Off erreicht ist.

Bei weiteren Fragen können Sie sich gerne an mich wenden, dann am besten unter meiner email
hellmis@urologicum-duisburg.de

Hier noch mal die von Georg eingestellte Liste:

University Hospital DresdenRecruitingDresden, GermanyContact: Carsten Grüllich, Prof. Dr.Urologicum DuisburgRecruitingDuisburg, GermanyContact: Eva Hellmis, Dr.University of ErlangenRecruitingErlangen, GermanyContact: Goebell, Prof. Dr.Urologische Praxis Dr. Wolfgang WarnackRecruitingHagenow, GermanyContact: Wolfgang Warnack, Dr.University of SaarlandRecruitingHomburg, GermanyContact: Heinzelbecker, PD Dr.Studienpraxis UrologieRecruitingNürtingen, GermanyContact: Tilman Todenhöfer, Prof. Dr.Wissenschaftskontor Nord GmbH & Co. KGRecruitingRostock, GermanyContact: Andreas Hübner, Dr.Urologische Praxis Dr. Ewgeni RosengrünRecruitingSchwerin, GermanyContact: Ewgeni Rosengrün, DrUniversity Hospital TuebingenRecruitingTübingen, GermanyContact: Arnulf Stenzl, Prof. Dr.

Ich hoffe Euch damit vielleicht helfen zu können.

----------


## Georg_

Das scheint eine Immuntherapie zu sein, die sehr geringe Nebenwirkungen verursacht. Die derzeit zugelassenen Immuntherapien sind dagegen "nicht von Pappe". 
Jedenfalls bekommt man insgesamt 12 Injektionen. Wenn man in der Kontrollgruppe landet, reist man so oft an, um sich ein Plazebo abzuholen. Allerdings scheidet man offenbar aus, wenn sich der PSA Wert verdoppelt hat und man kann dann eine andere Therapie machen.

Hier nochmal meine Liste, etwas schöner formatiert. Durchgeführt wird sie in Deutschland an diesen Standorten:



University Hospital Dresden
Recruiting

Dresden, Germany

Contact: Carsten Grüllich, Prof. Dr.

Urologicum Duisburg
Recruiting

Duisburg, Germany

Contact: Eva Hellmis, Dr.

University of Erlangen
Recruiting

Erlangen, Germany

Contact: Goebell, Prof. Dr.

Urologische Praxis Dr. Wolfgang Warnack
Recruiting

Hagenow, Germany

Contact: Wolfgang Warnack, Dr.

University of Saarland
Recruiting

Homburg, Germany

Contact: Heinzelbecker, PD Dr.

Studienpraxis Urologie
Recruiting

Nürtingen, Germany

Contact: Tilman Todenhöfer, Prof. Dr.

Wissenschaftskontor Nord GmbH & Co. KG
Recruiting

Rostock, Germany

Contact: Andreas Hübner, Dr.

Urologische Praxis Dr. Ewgeni Rosengrün
Recruiting

Schwerin, Germany

Contact: Ewgeni Rosengrün, Dr

University Hospital Tuebingen
Recruiting

Tübingen, Germany

Contact: Arnulf Stenzl, Prof. Dr.



 Teilweise sind das renommierte Institute. Tübingen hat sich da wohl am meisten engagiert. Nähere Informationen zu der Studie:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...astasen-RV1001

https://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/rv001...stasen-rhovac/

https://cordis.europa.eu/article/id/...tate-cancer/de

https://www.rhovac.com/

https://ichgcp.net/de/clinical-trial...ry/NCT04114825

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7662471/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7913359/

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/...&draw=2&rank=1

Die Diskussionen auf Zellebene in den letzten Artikeln sind allerdings für normal Sterbliche nicht zu verstehen.

----------


## zr1000a

Moin sehr verehrtes Forum, 

kurze Mitteilung: der PSA ist wieder gestiegen, von 0,11 ng/mg auf 0,12  ng/ml gegenüber einem vorherigen Abfall auf von 0,01 ng/ml auf 0,11  ng/ml innerhalb von 3 Monaten. Allerdings habe ich auch meine NEM's wie z.B. Curcuma und Granatapfelsaft etwas vernachlässigt. Meine Urologen sind der Meinung noch keine weiteren Maßnahmen wie z.B. Hormontherapie zu starten. Bei einer VZ von rd. 2,5 Jahren wäre dies noch übertherapiert.  

Ich vertraue hier weiterhin auf den Verlauf von  Forumsmitglied Ralf alias Herr Bert. Manchmal muss man sich eben Zeit  für die Verläufe und deren Ausrutscher nehmen ;-). Ich wünsche allen Lesern eine schöne hoffentlich trockene Sommerzeit. 

Beste Grüße aus dem schönen Weserbergland 

Stefan 

https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=986&page=data

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Stefan,

eine "Steigerung" von 0,11 auf 0,12 kann genauso gut eine Meßungenauigkeit sein.....daraus würde ich auch noch keine Maßnahmen ableiten.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## buschreiter

> Moin Stefan,
> 
> eine "Steigerung" von 0,11 auf 0,12 kann genauso gut eine Meßungenauigkeit sein.....daraus würde ich auch noch keine Maßnahmen ableiten.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Uwe


Absolut! Ich hatte einst 0,19 und bei der Messung drei Tage später 0,16 ng/ml.

----------


## zr1000a

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, 

habe gerade diese Studie per E-Mail bekommen. Macht mal wieder ein bisschen mehr Hoffnung auf eine lange ADT freie Zeit.  

 
Prostatakarzinom: frühe ADT nach PSA-Rezidiv ist mit keinem Überlebensvorteil verbunden


Grüße aus dem schönen Weserbergland 

Stefan

----------


## zr1000a

Moin, 

mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen, PSA jetzt 0,1. Neuer PSA in 3  Monaten. Im übrigen war die Rebiopsie der eingelagerten Prostata zwecks  Untersuchung auf BRACA 1 und 2 nicht erfolgreich. Es wurden keine  Mutationen nachgewiesen und somit sind keine weiteren zugeschnitten  Therapien möglich. Ist aber in diesem Fall wohl auch nicht so leicht  vererbbar.? Kosten für die Biopsie liegen bei rd. 4 tsd. €. Also immer  vorher bei der KK nachfragen! 

Beste Grüße aus dem schönen Weserbergland

Stefan

----------


## zr1000a

Moin, 

PSA heute < 0,1 ng/ml. Das erste mal 3 Jahre nach RPE unter der Nachweisgrenze. <0,1 ng/ml - weniger wird vom Labor nicht angezeigt. 

Beste Grüße aus dem schönen Weserbergland

Stefan

----------


## Trekker

> PSA heute < 0,1 ng/ml. Das erste mal 3 Jahre nach RPE unter der Nachweisgrenze. <0,1 ng/ml - weniger wird vom Labor nicht angezeigt.


Mein Labor zeigt Hundertstel, mit Zenteln bekommt man nicht mit, dass es sich bei einem Anstieg von z. B. 0,01 auf 0,06 ng/ml bereits ein Rezidiv handeln könnte. Man wird sozusagen ruhig gehalten, was in vielen Fällen sicher von Vorteil ist. Dabei gibt es Labore, die auch Tausendstel messen.

----------


## Michi1

Ich bekomme auch immer wieder den Wert <0,07, auch das beruhigt mich ungemein. Ich möchte keine genaueren Werte, da diese mit Sicherheit schwanken würden.

----------


## obelix

> Ich bekomme auch immer wieder den Wert <0,0*7*


? oder, so wie bei mir, <0,0*1* ?

----------


## zr1000a

> Ich bekomme auch immer wieder den Wert <0,07, auch das beruhigt mich ungemein. Ich möchte keine genaueren Werte, da diese mit Sicherheit schwanken würden.



Also, ich bin da ganz bei Michi, da dies mein erster Wert nach OP <0,1 ist kann ich mit dem Zehntel sehr gut leben. Sollte sich der Wert in Zukunft bestätigen wird mit Sicherheit die Neugierde zur 2. Stelle hinter dem Komma überwiegen ;-)

Grüße Stefan

----------

